# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  روش غیر فعال کردن Task Manager - Start Menu - Taskbar

## sasan_vm

سلام

از اون جائی که دیدم درخواست برای این موضوع زیاد و دوستان
میخواهند کاربرانشان را در منگنه قرار دهند برنامه زیر را 
برایتان ارسال کردم.

- برای از کار انداختن Task Manager از رجیستری ویندوز استفاده کردم.
- " Start Menu ابتدا WindowHandle ان disable و سپس برای از کار انداختن
کلیدهای میان بر (Window, Ctrl-Esc, Alt-Esc, Alt-TAB) یک Hook جدید برای کی بورد جایگزین
کردم.
- و برای Taskbar از WindowHandle .

:)    Source Include  :) 
موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
وقتی از رجیستری استفاده میکنی
وسط برنامه اگه سیستم ریست شه
دفعه بعد دیگه نمیاد برنامه taskmanager
برای اون هم باید alt.ctrl.del رو hoot کنی
بای

----------

